# My Wife of 50 Years Died Feb. 1



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

After battling two types of cancer for four years, my wife lost the battle and went to heaven a week ago Saturday. In mid January, we knew that her death was coming soon, but I was thinking in terms of months not days.

She had breast cancer in 2010, but it was caught at an early stage and after a lumpectomy and radiation, every thing looked good. In 2012 a rare and aggressive malignancy known as uterine Sarcoma Carcinoma was found and she had a radical hysterectomy followed by radiation and chemo. The chemo was killing her so we had to stop in mid 2013. After the chemo side effects wore off she bounced back and felt pretty good through the fall of 2013. Then we found that it had spread to her lungs we decided to try a different different type of chemo, but it didn't work and it spread to her abdomen by mid January, and she was experiencing ever increasing pain.

I'd appreciate your prayers as I adjust to living alone for the first time in my life.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your wife~~~My thoughts and prayers are with you Joe…


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

There are no words. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Joe, I am so sorry to hear about your wife. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. Condolences for your loss, and best wishes for the future.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your long term wife. Sincere condolences.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Joe, You're in my prayers. God Bless You.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss, Joe. Stay busy and think of all the good things.

I lost my mother on January 2nd after 14 years of Leukemia… endless bouts of chemo, spreading to organs and lymph system… so much pain every minute of every day. Cancer is ruthless, no doubt. The reason I bring this up is that I have arrived at the conclusion that I am most happy that she is no longer in pain and certainly in a better place. I hope to see her soon… as time flies so quickly.

I pray you will find comfort in time. Bless you and your family.

DG


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Joe. I pray that you find comfort in your grief, and treasure the happy memories.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry Joe, your one of the good guys. Saddens me. 
My prayers going out to you…


----------



## DaveinCA (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Joe. I am a member of the same club and know it is and will be a very difficult time. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Joe, nothing anyone can say or do can really help now, I went through your situation when I lost my wife of 48 years about 7 years ago. Best thing I can tell you do not make any rash decisions, I was truly walking around in the fog for a full year before I came out of my funk. 
My ladys lung cancer went to her brain and I lost her in about 8 months from Diagnosis to the end.
I went to a few grief counseling meetings not sure that helped but it could have ? 
friends are very dear at this time good luck my friend. God Bless
Dee


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The gang's always here to lean on in both the tough times as well as the good Joe. Let us be here to give you some strength during these tough times. Im very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Joe.I believe you will see her again someday. May God bless you and keep you and comfort you threw your hard times.That is my prayer for you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Having lost many good comrades in battle I understand your pain, that said do not be afraid to seek counseling, it works if you work with it. Take it one day at a time, as someone else mentioned don't make any insane rash decisions. Remember the good times and appreciate what you had, savor those moments.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Joe, be strong in the knowledge that she is no longer suffering and looking down on you and loved ones from above. My deepest sympathy. Pat


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Joe, I am so sorry for your loss. Stay strong and remember all the good days together.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very sorry to hear the news on your wife's passing Joe. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, i lost my dad to cancer, it's awful losing someone you love but at least there's no more suffering.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

For sure she is in a place with no pain and suffering, and I'm glad her last days were compressed because she was in great pain. I am so thankful that I have a super support network consisting of my family, church, and folks like you Lumberjocks. I thank you for your thoughts and advice.

We had a snow storm the day after she died and I was by myself for three days - no one could get here, and I couldn't get out, so that was tough, but it may have had some benefit as it forced me to come to grips with the finality of her going away.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Joe I am so sad to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hang in there Joe. While it may sound odd, at least you know that you did not burden her by passing first. While things will not be the same, they will move on and progress. Be happy for your support system, as we are all fortunate to have such things in our lives.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

That is crushing. You will be deeply in my prayers. If you need to talk, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Joe:

I am so Very Sorry to hear of the loss of your Nearest & Dearest.

Perhaps the thoughts of 50 Wonderful Years might help in what I am sure is the Deepest and Darkest Moment of Your Life.

However. Is what You are Now Grieving for not those self same thoughts that are no longer available to you?

(Kahlil Gibran): "Are your Tears really Tears Of Sorrow & Grief? Nay! They are Tears of Joy, for that which You have Known and Long To Know Yet Again."

The Grieving Process is, and MUST be Yours Alone. There is no Right Way to Grieve. There is just Your Way. Stay in Your Season of Winterness as long as need be, for Everything You Feel is Appropriate.

To Re-New is exactly that. To bring back that which is still there, but Hidden in the Darkness at This Time.

My Deepest Condolences on Your Loss.

Rick


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

You have my deepest and most sincere sympathy. I know what you're going through and where you're at from personal experience 12-years ago. The only advice I have is to put one foot in front of the other and you will survive. I'll keep you in my prayers. Best wishes and thoughts.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It would be a very tough adjustment for any of us make.

BJ


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

My condolences to you Joe and may you find peace in the 
coming days.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Joe I'm so very sorry for your loss ,I can't fathom how I would go on with out my wife,after all those many years it has to be so difficult for you and your family. It's good to know you have support from family and friends and church. God surrounds you with his love as he already does with your wife. God bless you.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news Joe.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss joe

being alone is not all it is cut out to be
but neither is life at times

prayers brother

the memories remain
cherish them

your love is eternal


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

My deepest heartfelt condolences , Joe . I wish for you peace , comfort , and deep understanding at this sad 
time. I lost my wife two years ago to cancer ,so I know what you are going through . keep your family close and 
don't spend too much time alone for awhile . If your thoughts become too dark ,you are welcomed to pm me to talk, anytime .


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Hang in there joe.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Joe. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gsesupport1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Joe, Sorry for your loss. We will pray for you and your family. Stay busy and think of all the good times you shared with her. Good luck mate… May our Lord bless you and guide you always. With my deepest sympathy. Roger


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe, My heart goes out to you. My dad lost my mom to cancer and just wouldn't let us try to help him at all. Now is the time to lean on your friends and family. And you know we are always here for you.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Praying for you and your family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My condolences and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Wish LJ's had a like button. I'm astounded by your empathy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sincerest condolences Joe. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry Joe. My heart definitely goes out to you. My mom just passed last month after a very long illness and I know how my dad is taking that, so I could just imagine how tough this is for you.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Joe. Hang in there.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

50 years of marriage is something I aspire to. We are only married 4 years now, I hope to have a love like you had for so many years. You are definitely in my prayers Mr. Joe


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe - I'm so sorry for your loss. Hang in there - the very fact that you asked for prayers tells me you'll get past this dark time. I'm sure you'll remember her fondly and cherish every memory. You're not alone. Keep the flame burning my friend.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is such a devastating loss and it is impossible for me to put into words how sad we all feel for you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Joe, we're thinking of you here in Maine….


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

It's hard to imagine what you must be going through. 
For what it's worth, your post made me pause for a moment to reflect on my own marriage of 30 years and realize just how lucky I truly am…..just like you. I gave her a special hug this morning in your wife's honor.

Hang in there, Joe.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

My Condolences Joe.
My heart goes out to you and I pray for you and my your wife be in peace .


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Joe, I am sure there will be grief and anger in you for a while; it is a process. She will come and visit you for the next few weeks and then go to the spiritual world that we all long for. Please take comfort in knowing she is not dead, rather transformed. I bid you much peace. Stay busy.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel your pain my friend.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Condolences on your loss, Joe.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You're in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss…she battled hard, but cancer is a tough enemy..I know it has taken many of my family members..try and think of the good times when you miss her..


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Joe. You are definitely in my prayers. May God hold you in the palm of His hand and help you though this time of deep sorrow.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I am praying for you Joe. My wife of 57 years is in the hospital right now, not terminal but I am snowbound for a couple of days and can't make that 30+ mile trip. A life partner is precious indeed.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Joe, May her spirit rest in peace, and may yours find its freedom to move on stronger.

all the best at these hard times.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

May our Lord keep you as you grieve your loss. Hold your head up high as you continue your walk.

Vincent.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

I also lost my first wife to cancer, so my thoughts will be with you as you travel your difficult journey of sorrow.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Joe!!!


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

Joe, I am sorry to hear about that. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I feel your pain!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Joe. I will pray for you now as you've asked. May God help you to adjust, in your grief…


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Hopefully, she's in a better place…a place with no pain.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Time will help..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Joe: My prayers will be with you and your family during this time. My wife and I just had our 50th this year and you come to realize that this person has been with you the longest of your life.

You have many memories and joy for the time that you've been able to spend together.

We'll keep you in our prayers for the peace that can only really come from the Great Supporter.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss Joseph…


----------



## Shibumi (Feb 16, 2014)

Joe -

I lost my wife 25 years ago - and still miss her every day. It's things like this that demonstrate the true inefficacy of words. While your life will never be the same, your next chapters can still be amazing. Write them beautifully, my friend.

Kevin


----------



## tntro (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry for us lost


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! This is heartbreaking. So sorry to hear of the loss of your soul mate. My prayers will be with you and I somehow am touched that you would share this with fellow woodworkers. Her journey is now finished and you must focus on remaining healthy and moving forward to the next chapter of your life. Forgive me for being a Christian, but I, as a woodworker, have always taken comfort in the fact that my Saviour was a Jewish Carpenter.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

It hardly seems possible that nearly three months have gone by since Nora's death.

I really appreciate all the prayers and concerns communicated by the LJ community, it really has helped, and I think that I'm going through this as good as can be expected. The reality that gives me the most comfort is that she is with the Lord and is experiencing unmeasurable joy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

So sorry to learn of your loss. Wish you well.


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

Joe, I know I am late on this but I cannot began to understand the loss that you are feeling, may you find peace.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. It seems this was posted a couple moths ago. I hope the adjustment hasn't been too difficult. (But I'm not kidding anyone. We all know it has been very difficult.)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, and I'm sorry I missed it earlier.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, may she rest in peace.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just saw this Joe. My sincere condolences on your wife's passing. I can imagine you are going through a very tough time right now. You have my prayers. God bless.


----------

